# 2 google music invites for sale, biddin style.



## conte_hhh (Jul 28, 2011)

I deleted my post because it was against the rules. If necisarry (;0) pleaase delete the shit.

Yup my bad mods.

And just for the record send me a message if your having trouble getting an invite!


----------

